# Repatriation deposit



## expatinbloem (Jan 22, 2015)

Apologies for subjecting you to a wall of questions on my first day.

I understand that there was a notice enacted in October which stated that repatriation deposits not collected before 28th Feb 2015 would be forfeited. Myself and my colleagues all have visas which expire after 28th feb and most have no intention of returning to the UK before then, let alone leaving SA permanently which is a requirement of the refund.

Does this mean that we will automatically lose our deposits even though we have not broken the rules of our visas? If this is the case, can anyone recommend a lawyer whom is dealing with the issue.

Many thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Dear expatinbloem, 

Excellent question. No you will not forfeit the repatriation deposit, as the directive states that only those that are ELIGIBLE for a repatriation deposit (IE: received permanent residency or have left RSA permanently) would forfeit their repatriation deposits if they have not applied for the refund by the 28th of February 2015.


----------



## expatinbloem (Jan 22, 2015)

Many thanks again for your help in this. There are about 20 of us who can breath a big sign of relief over this.


----------



## irishexpat (May 25, 2011)

Two things that occurred to me, and apologies if someone has covered this: Firstly, some people seem to have become eligible because the visa they are on no longer requires a deposit. I had to have one when I got my spousal permit, but I understand that the spousal visa no longer requires a deposit so I would have been able to apply for a refund even if I hadn't just got my permanent residence.

Secondly, while I was applying, the guy in front of me in the queue had an issue. He had paid in China and now had to get a refund before the deadline - but could not go to China and was going to have to take the hit on the currency exchange if he applied in Joburg. Off he went to get his bank form stamped. However, I noticed they also give you an affidavit so that you can nominate someone to collect for you. Would it be possible therefore to nominate someone back home to collect your refund for you instead of making the flight yourself?


----------



## adambt (Sep 9, 2012)

*deposit theft*

I was not aware of this new deadline, and on returning to the uk, have just discovered it, I've missed it by only 11 days. My wife made the long trip to London from our home in Yorkshire to try to get our £1200 back and was told a flat no, not our problem. There were others there in the same boat. Surely this is illegal?? How can they change the rules, not really publicise it and then steal everyone's money?

I would like to seek legal advice, as £1200 is a lot of money to just wave goodbye to, but have no idea where to start? Anybody else in the same boat here?


----------



## Sarah Horspool (Oct 26, 2009)

Im in a similar position and have no idea what to do my immigration lady is very unhelpful. 

I applied for a work visa in October and it was rejected due to no DoL certiifcate. I appealed in November and finally got my DoL certificate in Feb after I applied in August!! Now I am waiting for my appeal.

My problem is my volunteer visa ran out in November so I am now stuck in country. Do I have any chance of getting my 600 pounds back when I return to the UK?


----------



## adambt (Sep 9, 2012)

Sarah, unless something changes, the answer at the moment is no. As far as the SA home office is concerned all deposits have now been forfeited! In other words, stolen.


----------



## Sarah Horspool (Oct 26, 2009)

I really am so frustrated with the whole thing I would have been home in January to claim the deposit if DoL had not taken 6 months. I was counting on that money and I really dont see how they can just keep it. I will have had a change of status and all the questions on the DHA page just confuse me so I do not know if I can claim the deposit or not.


----------



## adambt (Sep 9, 2012)

It is very frustrating, and I'm wondering whether it can be legal under UK law for them to keep it. So far I've written to my MP who is writing to the SA home office. I hope that if enough people kick up enough of a fuss they might extend the deadline.


----------



## afrvoera (Sep 20, 2015)

This is true - I was robbed $2000 repatriation deposit by SA Embassy and Home Affairs. I never saw their post in "Government Gazette" and when I read it by accident in May 2015, I've written to SA Embassy in Moscow where I paid my deposit and they've said it was forfeited to state as unclaimed without asking for my receipt number even. They have said "there is no appeal process" if you did not claim your money before 28 February 2015 - they simply take the funds for themselves. Every other attempt to reach to SA Home affair failed with no replies whatsoever. They've simply stole all the deposits. These people are red necks, nothing more. I am embarrassed by living here for 9.5 years which yet do not qualify for any permanent residence under the "South African Immigration Law" which is a joke to any civilized person.


----------



## afrvoera (Sep 20, 2015)

expatinbloem said:


> Apologies for subjecting you to a wall of questions on my first day.
> 
> I understand that there was a notice enacted in October which stated that repatriation deposits not collected before 28th Feb 2015 would be forfeited. Myself and my colleagues all have visas which expire after 28th feb and most have no intention of returning to the UK before then, let alone leaving SA permanently which is a requirement of the refund.
> 
> ...


I am not eligible for a repatriation deposit - I have no SA permanent residency - and I was told my $2000 deposit was forfeited as unclaimed to state by SA Embassy. SA Home Affairs never responded.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

unfortunate yes, many of us have lost our deposit, they have began paying checks into people account who applied, anyways i just hope they do understand this is a bit of a slap on our face but hey, what can we do!


----------



## afrvoera (Sep 20, 2015)

Since when does South African Government officials recognize slap in a face? I don't think it's gonna happen. I haven't seen pure day light robbery like this before.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

But is there anything we can do?


----------



## afrvoera (Sep 20, 2015)

ernal said:


> But is there anything we can do?


I would like to find out how many people were robbed and not happy to be robbed. The robbery is It is man-made and it can be overcome and eradicated by the actions of human. Same like Nelson Mandela said about poverty. But I doubt Mandela meant that SA poverty should be overcome at the expense of SA visitors. That said if more than one person stands for themselves there will be a way to at least bring the robbery to the light as right now it is hidden on this forum. All the comments to the immigration's websites who posted about this get deleted by the owners of those websites without any replies as they just want to make money. The only way to deal with shameful and demeaning treatment of people like this is to bring it to a public light.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Seconded


----------



## ironlady (Nov 22, 2016)

*Repatriation Fees*

My current employer does not want to write me a repatriation guarantee for my critical skills visa initially issued for 12 months renewal. Does this mean I will meet the repatriation costs? If yes; What do I need to submit at the vfs for the repatriation.


----------

